# looking for LPG cellu M6



## tiyi (Mar 10, 2010)

does any one know a doctor or a esthetic salon who offer service of LPG cellu M6 machine ??
maadi could be a must, but can move also in town


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi and welcome

Sorry can't help but a good suggestion is to put the machine your looking for into google and add cairo egypt to it.. that may bring results.

Maiden


----------



## tiyi (Mar 10, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi and welcome
> 
> Sorry can't help but a good suggestion is to put the machine your looking for into google and add cairo egypt to it.. that may bring results.
> 
> Maiden


thank you, but i did it already .... and get only one answer !
i did go and try and it was a desaster !!! not professional at all !

so still loking for the real medical used service with this machine !

thank you anyway
hope someone will know where to find one ...
it can not be only one for all cairo !!!!


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

tiyi said:


> thank you, but i did it already .... and get only one answer !
> i did go and try and it was a desaster !!! not professional at all !
> 
> so still loking for the real medical used service with this machine !
> ...


Have you contacted the company directly to ask the question? Their website suggests the following contact details for Egypt:

LPG - Technologies for beauty, wellness, health and sport


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

Try here
Doctor Heba uses LPG system
Cosmetic Surgery Abroad In Egypt


----------

